# this tank layout is going to kill me



## juanitawolf (May 12, 2014)

im bored, tired, etc from the my current tank layout, i want something that looks natural, you know, like a real habitat...but all i manage to get is a bunch of plants almost in a grid pattern and it looks like a cheap imitation of nature.
i beg you people with npts that help me change this tank layout so it looks more biological.please 
i could buy more plants
get rocks, driftwood (no idea where to get it)
maybe new sand

i really need help with the layout

here is the tank (the cabomba will be gone)


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Personally I think that layout is fine and all it needs is time for the plants to grow in. 
A tank can take 4 to 6 months to grow in.


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

I personally love driftwood. I have 2 pieces of Mopani in my tank, if you look up Zoomed Mopani Wood on ebay or amazon you can choose between small, medium or large pieces. The only problem there is you can't pick what it looks like. They also sell them at Petsmart usually in the reptile section. Just make sure it doesn't have any chemical coating on it, or isn't just a fake made to look like a real wood piece. There's also Malaysian, Spider and Manzanita wood. Manzanita and Spider look more like tree branches. I think most of them leech tannins though and will make your water dark for a few weeks, so if that bothers you then I would go for some nice rocks (Seiryu stones are my personal favorite in terms of looks  )


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> I think most of them leech tannins though and will make your water dark for a few weeks


In my opinion that's a good thing. I love black water tanks

My jungle is still growing. With the right lighting even with Indian almond leaf my tank looks more green than yellow


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

NickAu said:


> In my opinion that's a good thing. I love black water tanks
> 
> My jungle is still growing. With the right lighting even with Indian almond leaf my tank looks more green than yellow


If you have a good light, it's hardly noticeable. I never really notice until I go to do my weekly water change and the water in the bucket is a deep tea color  

My bettas and shrimp seem to like it also, doesn't hurt.


----------



## juanitawolf (May 12, 2014)

i want to achieve a similar look yo your tank Nick


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

juan, your fern plant in the back left corner is NON AQUATIC. Its often mis-sold as an aquatic fern in a tube at petstores. Its a terrestrial plant that does best in high humidity vivariums. Underwater it will stagnate, be a magnet for debris, and slowly die, remove it.


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

Aqua Aurora said:


> juan, your fern plant in the back left corner is NON AQUATIC. Its often mis-sold as an aquatic fern in a tube at petstores. Its a terrestrial plant that does best in high humidity vivariums. Underwater it will stagnate, be a magnet for debris, and slowly die, remove it.


Now that you mention it, is that a peacock fern? 

My mother bought one a week or so ago from petsmart, only to find out it isn't an aquatic plant. Always research the plants sold at pet stores before buying them.


----------



## juanitawolf (May 12, 2014)

is it non aquatic? are you sure? i mean, is growing....
man, what a shame, the guy at the lfs has a plated aq full of them and they seem fine
is there any plant with similar appareance that can replace it?


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Cool, You are well on your way then, 

Here's what plants I have. And the order I put them in the tank

1, Anubias, I just went mad with the stuff tied it to bits of driftwood and small rocks , that's over $150 worth and when I got it, It was small, they are growing nicely, I have Kuhli Loaches and shrimp and wanted to provide them with lots of hiding places.

2, Valis, once all the bottom plants were in place, I just stuck the Vallis in any gap I could, The local Pet Barn was selling it for $6 bucks a bunch( 4 plants to a bunch ) I got about 6 bunches.

3, Riccia, That's the stuff in the right hand top corner, The reason its just a ball of green is because my Betta uses it as a cave/bed, She wiggles ito the middle of the ball to sleep.

4, Some water sprite because I love how the roots hang in the water. 

5, Some duck weed.

Have a look here #*2080*


----------



## juanitawolf (May 12, 2014)

the fern is not a peacock fern, here is a closer pic









Nick, i already have the duckweed but i seem to be having some trouble at keeping it in one place
isn't the plants at the front center of my tank...anubias?
i will keep an eye for the riccia 
i think that next to the ''aunubias'' there is vallis, am i right?


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

I love those peacock ferns too but sad not aquatic. Water wisteria is an easy plant and would look nice with the plants you already have. They are inexpensive. I have ordered driftwood from amazon and been very pleased. As mentioned though you can't pick your design. Russell on the site sells cholla wood which is also a very nice natural looking addition. As far as aquascaping, it is helpful to think of what plant or feature you want as a focal point so that your eyes are drawn to that and want to view the rest of the tank. Maybe something as simple as grouping plants from highest to shortest for a cascading type look. I have also used grass type plants on sides that tend to fold toward center to draw more of a focal point to middle of tank. For me, it has been a lot of trial and error and patience as plants fill in. Sometimes I will also do a google image search for planted tanks and scroll through to see if an idea or design catches my eye. Best of luck. Looks like you already have a good foundation.


----------



## juanitawolf (May 12, 2014)

what kind of wood is a no-no?
also with rocks?


----------



## CuddlesTheBetta (Nov 15, 2015)

Start with a nice, solid hardscape. Then cluster the plants around the hardscape - tallest in the back, medium height around, shortest in the front.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Get a nice hunk of driftwood/bogwood or a pile of rocks and place them following the rule of thirds: 








Centerpiece decor goes on one of the four intersections.


----------



## juanitawolf (May 12, 2014)

thanks a lot for the advice!
i will start posting pics as soon as i get the driftwood


----------



## Carlos Vicente (Nov 15, 2015)

CuddlesTheBetta said:


> Start with a nice, solid hardscape. Then cluster the plants around the hardscape - tallest in the back, medium height around, shortest in the front.


Agreed, you already have the plants all you need is some rocks to create a hardscape


----------

